# Death to all Porkys.....



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

no I don't have a hate-on for chubby people - just a real dislike for porcupines at the moment.
We were out training lst night to take advantage of the nice cool temps we have been getting and we managed to hit a porky and the first four dogs on the team played "porky wrastling". Needless to say I had to take all four in to the vet - two were pretty massively quilled - two not so bad but they all needed to go under. Wallet took a bit of beating on this one but not as bad as I thought it would be.
You know it's bad when you wish you ran into a skunk instead....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Whewwww, for a minute there I thought I was going to have to rally all of us "fluffy" fellas.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

We gotem here to have to north a little but we gotem


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lynn, do the dogs that have encountered a stick pig then avoid them in the future? There are none here but I've scrubbed down many a skunked terrier. 
It's not uncommon to have to retire a terrier that's been skunked cuase they "go to war" with them after that. YOu can't keep them off of the skunks then.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Arrrggg!! Sorry to hear Lynn. My previous dog got into one as well. Grabbed it and threw the Porky up the side of his face. The quills started in his lips right up the top of his ear. I didn't take the dumb dumb to the vet either, we pulled them ourselves. That was fun restraining him while my friend wheeled her trusty needle nose pliers. Took us a couple hours of excitement to do it but we did it and none of us humans bled in the process either.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Lynn, do the dogs that have encountered a stick pig then avoid them in the future? There are none here but I've scrubbed down many a skunked terrier.
> It's not uncommon to have to retire a terrier that's been skunked cuase they "go to war" with them after that. YOu can't keep them off of the skunks then.


I have a buddy who's lab cant leave porcupines alone gets it once or twice a year


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Lynn, do the dogs that have encountered a stick pig then avoid them in the future? There are none here but I've scrubbed down many a skunked terrier.
> It's not uncommon to have to retire a terrier that's been skunked cuase they "go to war" with them after that. YOu can't keep them off of the skunks then.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k :-k :-k :lol: :wink:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

In my limited experience, some dogs are naturally cautious and only pick up a couple of quills, some get a faceful and learn, and some get a hate on and go to war.

Been there with the oh my gawd... I got a dog with a face full of quills. Not as bad as my friend's golden who ended up with a quill in his eye. That was expensive.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Lynn, did you say po...poo...poo...portly?!  

Why I'll have you know, I lost 15 pounds this summer! :wink: =D> 

My neighbor lost 125 pounds of ugly fat. Kicked his old lady out! :mrgreen: :twisted: 

Thank you, I'm here all the time...:mrgreen:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Lynn, do the dogs that have encountered a stick pig then avoid them in the future? There are none here but I've scrubbed down many a skunked terrier.
> It's not uncommon to have to retire a terrier that's been skunked cuase they "go to war" with them after that. YOu can't keep them off of the skunks then.


When I was a kid our English Springer Spaniel got quilled once or twice a year, he never learned. He hunted all the time (he was a pet, not used for real hunting) and would bring home rabbits, squirrels, etc I think he was just sure one of these days he'd bring home a Porcupine. Sometimes it was just a few quills, other times he was covered in them, but he definitely never learned his lesson.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Remember this


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

No I don't think they learn to avoid unless they are naturally cautious -one of the massively quilled dogs was in last year for the same damn thing.
I have had other people tell me about their large dog team playing "pass the porky" thru the whole team with resulting chao$ and expen$e.
Luckily I was able to keep the other 4 dogs I had with me out of the fray or the bill would have been much worse  

They are all flying around the yard today as if nothing happened, of course.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

And then there's this dog...

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/porcupinedog.asp


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG!  
I am not surprised a bit that it is a terrier under all those quills, though...


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Jeeez Daniel did the dog come out of it okay in the end?
Nah, I won't care if every porcupine in the world died tomorrow. Some dogs just get pissed off and won't leave them alone after the first encounter. 
I lost a very nice Brittany to the ugly critters in the early 70's. Good gun dog until the first time she ran into one, useless ever after from then on. Finally she got into one so badly I had to pts.

I hate the things.
Randy


----------

